# wet coop floor



## farmerjames (Apr 20, 2013)

After a long winter, I'm finally getting in to clean out the enforced deep bedded coop. Eight foot snow drifts kept all but feed, water and straw from happening this last winter. I now have a pretty wet floor and want to dry it out before adding much new bedding. 
I heard diatomasious earth would work well. Any other ideas?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldnt waste money on DE, that seems like it would take an awful lot to be enough to dry the ground. I would just let it air out for a few days then put some bedding in.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sand will absorb water and then dry out again.


----------

